# Help me name my new bistro



## chef brunson (Feb 8, 2011)

Hello I need Help naming a new resturant in denver colorado. It will be a busy bistro serving local produce and lots of farmy dishes.

The decor of the inside will be farmhouse style. It needs a name this is killing me. Help!


----------



## trooper (Jan 21, 2011)

Sounds like that place on Little House on the Prarie - *Walnut Grove*? I guess that would throw someone looking for a place to eat....

I like how you have "BUSY bistro" in the site description : D I hope it is indeed : )

You could go with something cliche', but sends a message as to the cusine, like "*Grandma's House*".

Or something solid, like "*Heartland Bistro*" - but you are in the Rockies, not the Plains...

Maybe a take from some highend steak houses, like "*The Plow and the Kettle*"

If you have a blended Bistro/Bar you could aim for a demographic and just call it "*Rooster's*"

If you use any of my suggestions to form a name, I will expect an open invitation to stage in your kitchen whenever I'm up there, and maybe a cold beer after service. ; D


----------



## chefbillyb (Feb 8, 2009)

The Billy Goat Bistro............Welcome to Cheftalk


----------



## chef friese (Feb 9, 2011)

Lets see............................................................

hummmmmm....................................................

The Mile High Mill serving fresh daily


----------



## pattypan (Dec 12, 2010)

farmhouse grill

homestead bistro


----------



## siduri (Aug 13, 2006)

Just a thought - the farmhouse references and the word "bistro" don't seem to go together.  Isn't a bistro a small simple (urban) french place?  A small parisian restaurant?  American farm cooking is another thing, I'd think you'd need another word than bistro.


----------



## chrisbelgium (Oct 2, 2010)

Just call it "*Brunson's*"

People tend to remember real names much better and faster. Avoid things like bistro etc. in the name; it unnecessarely segments the market; some may already avoid visiting your place because they don't like bistro-style. Let people find out for themselves what your place is. Also, it will give you the freedom to head in another direction when -worst case scenario- the original formula doesn't work.

You could shorten the name into "*Brun*"

It even means "brown" in french. It would work in France, but the english pronounciation is horrible. So, I like Brunson's better, it's alive and you don't start guessing for the meaning of the word.


----------

